# Pathways



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Greeting fellow Eldar warriors. I am Autrach Eolyon daughter of Farseer Folus. For centuries Humans of the Imperium have polluted the maiden world of Solius. They have also recently discovered several artefacts that belong to our people. I have been tasked with retaking our lost artefacts and with providing intel and support for an Altaioc task force being assembled. Thank you friends. End of broadcast.

I'm not going to restrict your wargear too much but no aspect warriors. Only guardians and outcasts (rangers and pirates). You can have specialist equipment.

Character Profile sheet:

Name
age
appearance
wargear
background
other information

Heres is my character profile:

Name: Autrach Eolyon
age: 509
Appearance: Tall slim with strawberry blonde hair and fair skin. Her eyes are emmeralde green, she wears a light blue and silver cloak with the runes of Altaioc on.
Wargear: Two Direswords and a fusion pistol, her armour is an adapted version of the normal guardian armour.
Background information: Eolyon is the second child of seven. Her older brother and youngest brother were killed fighting slannesh deamons, each now resides within one of her direswords. She has been an Autrach for 150 years now and has served her craftworld Altaioc with distinction. Now she has been called upon to lead an elite stikeforce to Solius to recapture eldar artefacts and provide intelligence for a larger strikeforce preparing to attack the maiden world.
Other information: NA


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Im in bare with me this is my first ever Eldar Character-

Name: Sorandril

Age:2172

Appearance: Sorandril is tall and lean much like other Eldar, the left side of his face is covered in swirling black tattoo's, a scar runs down from his right eyebrow and down too his chin where a assasin had tried too kill him but horribly failed only too be mounted on the Hull of Sorandril' ship. He has a mane of black hair that falls down onto his shoulders he has a red cape and grey armour with blue stripes running from left shoulder too right foot.

Wargear: Sorandril has a single sword with rune markings up its side, taken from his dead father after he had turned on him and executed him with one single shot from his ornate stolen Laspistol he had aquired from a Imperial Rogue Trader he had worked with. 

Background: Sorandril was born too a respected family, his father had murdered his mother when Sorandril was a mere 300 years old and flee'd the Craft World of Saim-Hann onboard the Eclipse Class Cruiser _Sunraider_ the ship raided hundreds of worlds and shipping lanes. The _Sunraider_ had approached a Imperial Port, they found it mostly abandoned bar the three hundred or so butchered bodies. Sorandril and his father boarded the station along with fifty Pirates, they soon found divides emmiting in the group as his Father stole weapons, Sorandril shot his father dead siezing the _Sunraider_ and its crew for himself. 
Sorandril's luck however soon ran out after his ship was caught in the middle of a Imperial Battle Fleet, the crew was killed leaving only Sorandril the surviving Eldar onboard, he managed too pilot his ship too the Craft World of Altaioc where he offered his assistance for ship parts too rebuild his small pirate Empire.

Other Information: Sorandril believes himself the one true ruler of Saim-Hann and vows that one day he will return too the Craft World and transform it into a vision of true Piracy.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ill join...but ill need to reply later for character info


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name:Yleleth

Age: 476
Appearance: He is a a little longer than his fellow eldars, his hair is long and black. His armour is red and black. His Jetbike is in Alaitoc colours.

Wargear: A Jetbike, a shuriken pistol and a close combat weapon.

Background: Yleleth was born on Saim Hann and as soon as he was old enough he started to learn how to drive a jetbike. He then lived as a guardian. When he was 315 he was wounded in a battle and was saved by some Alaitoc guardians, and he has lived in Alaitoc since then.

Other information: Most of the time he is in a good mood and likes to joke much, some times to much.

I hope this is good.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah thats fine Dark Angel and Flerden. No more Jetbikes though please.





EDIT 01: Yes thats fine Fallen


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

im also in the same boat as DA

Name:Balreir

age: 616

appearance: Shorter than the average eldar, and more muscular as well. Long brown hair, and dark blue eyes.

wargear: A long Shuriken rifle, a pair of Shuriken pistols, and two long daggers (about the length of ones forearm.)

background: 350 year exile from Altaioc, unable to accept the strictness of the craftworld Balreir left and pursued the Path of the Outcast.

other information: Will often take weapons from the dead, if it helps Balreir to escape / finish the job.

Is this good Lord Ramo?


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

Name - Cadeyrn
Age - 1937
Appearance - Long black hair and pale green eyes, with a deep blue ranger's robe. The edges of the robe are touched with star patterns. Pale and thin, the robe hangs a bit off of him, giving him places to conceal his shuriken.
Wargear - Ranger long rifle, shurikens
Background - Once a Dire Avenger of Alaitoc, Cadeyrn longed to wander the stars, and wandered the stars. Slow and somber, he stood out in the more wild parties of Eldar pirates, selling his services as an experienced warrior to roving bands of corsairs. Wounded in many battles, he retired to an enclave of Rangers, joining the many wanderers of the stars that still held close to their homeworld. Cadeyrn longs to return to Alaitoc, but cannot bring himself to end his exile and return to the Path, finding he can dedicate himself with more ferocity here, a hidden sword of Khaine. In light of this new mission, however, he has agreed to return to Alaitoc to aid his brothers as a Ranger.
Other information - As with all Dire Avengers, he is skilled in hand-to-hand use of his shuriken, which he hides within his robes.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

out of curiosity Lord Ramo...how many more people would ya like to join this before we get it running?...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

just a few more maybe three. I'm waiting from some people who are interested to reply.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Solaste
Age:1002
Pathfinder
Appearance: His face is dead pan and lined with sorrow from the pain of his loss. His hair is tangled and blackened but your eyes are drawn to large green eyes that ache with an inner pain. He is small and thin and when hooded can go unnoticed and is easily mistaken for a human.

Wargear: Ranger long rifle and a shuriken pistol
Background; Found eldar life uncomfortable and readily choose exile. He took orders from a Farseer Emdre who used him to assassinate those who he foresaw as dangers to the eldar race. He was a natural assassin and eventually he became part of a small band of 8 rangers who took search and retrieve and assassination orders from the Farseers of Biel-Tann. 

The group were tasked to retrieve an artefact from an apparently abandoned planet yet they were not aware of the chaotic nature of the artefact or the cult that surrounded it. 6 of the rangers stormed the artefact under deadly supporting fire from Solaste and his blood brother Cloza. The cult was easily annihilated by the superior fire of the eldar and the 6 rangers approached the artefact. As they approached it seemed to swell and split into 7 pieces each whispering with the honeyed tongue of Slaanesh. The rangers were imbued by daemons of slaanesh trapped within the artefact and they emerged from the chapel as grossly distorted dark eldar. They rushed the two loyalist rangers consumed with bloodlust and Solaste and his brother realised too late the fate of their brothers. The brothers fled into the webway yet the uncanny speed of their warp spawn comrades meant that they were attacked as they fled. The shuriken pistol of Cloza was all that kept the enemies at bay and as they neared Biel-Tann his aim was true and the eldar attacking Solaste fell using his cloak to snatch the shard of the artefact from the fallen Solaste fled through the way gate yet Cloza was not so lucky. He was dragged down and Solaste only heard his scream of terror echoing from the webway. He showed the shard to Emdre who explained that the imprints of 13 daemons must have been stored within the crystal and these daemons had taken the souls of his comrades. Stored within this shard was the daemon that had infected the fallen eldar yet the Farseer insisted that the other 12 were out there. Within 3 hours Solaste embarked upon his crusade against the daemons of chaos. He has managed to kill 3 more of the greater daemons and recovered the shuriken pistol of Cloza yet their is no sign of his brother. 

He agreed to go on this mission at the request of Emdre who he loves and respects. 
Other information: as a ranger shooting is his speciality. He will often attach himself to the eldar her trusts most if close combat becomes heavy he will use the pistol to shoot whilst keeping away from combat.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

we will start soon but i idealy want at least one more person to join. Will start saturday evening


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ill join, like DA bear with me cuz this is one of my first Eldar characters

Name: Manan Sher'Ka

Age: Unknown

Personality: Very quite but will speak up at odd times when no one expects it. Rarely ever fights unless he absolutely has too, another issue that seems to stem from whatever happened in his past. He can be very friendly to other Eldar if given the chance but most choose to keep their distance because it unnerves them how it seems when he is looking at it is as if he is prying open and observing their souls.

Appearance: He is very tall as is with all Eldar and has snow white long hair to his mid-back. He looks old but his age is unknown to any who happen to know him, he prefers it this way. His skin is a pasty white and he is completely blind in both eyes which are cataracted white, he wears midnight black robes and minimal armor. 

Weapons: has no ranged weapons at all but carries a long sword covered in glowing red runes.

Backround: What little is known about Manan is that when he was young he was being primed and trained to join a Seer Council and later become a Farseer, the first was achieved but he has not told anyone if he had ever been a Farseer. It is obvious that something extremely tragic had happened to him a very long time ago which is why he chose exile over staying with the Ulthwe craftworld. He is, or was, apparently an extremely strong psychic but over time and lack of use most of his powers are weakened or gone with the exceptions of him being able to see perfectly with his mind what is around him and the ability to paralyze whoever he chooses for a few minutes.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

the action thread has started now. If more people want too join im sure i can tie them in somewhere.


----------

